# Flowerhorn Tank



## chgso (Jul 18, 2014)

I have my tank set up breeder style.
Purchased a SB Flowerhorn about a month ago from this post.
He is about 3.5" at this point.

New updates to follow!

Let me know what ya think


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good luck with the breeding  let me know if and when you get fry


----------



## chgso (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes will do!



olvap377 said:


> Good luck with the breeding  let me know if and when you get fry


----------

